# How many times have you seen Dōbutsu no Mori (Animal Crossing Movie)



## Chris01 (Apr 21, 2016)

Just curious to see how many people in TBT have watched the movie, if you've seen it at all then please share your favourite parts of the movie or even how many times you've watched it!

I've only seen it twice, first time was about a year after it was released (english dub) and I'm currently sat here watching it for the second time ever, ahh such nolstagia and good memories from this brillaint movie, I always hoped they might do a sequel but it does not seem so.


----------



## Chris01 (Apr 21, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## Minni (Apr 21, 2016)

I've actually never seen the movie! Which villagers are in it?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 21, 2016)

Chris01 said:


> Bump.



You know you have to wait 4 hours before bumping a post?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Minni said:


> I've actually never seen the movie! Which villagers are in it?


Rosie, Margie, whitney, apollo, hopper, champ, Alfonso
and a gorilla that I forgot the name

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I only saw it 2 times so yeah


----------



## Chris01 (Apr 21, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> You know you have to wait 4 hours before bumping a post?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Well woops, I had no idea I had to wait 4 hours.


----------



## KCourtnee (Apr 21, 2016)

Instead of saying you have to wait 4 hours to bump, why no say something helpful? Lol....

But yes I have seen the movie. Not in several years, though. I loved it! I kind of want to watch it again now....


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 21, 2016)

Twice! c;


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 21, 2016)

I watched it with my best friend's little brother years ago. He showed it to me because I introduced his whole family to Animal Crossing. I miss them. I barely remember the movie, though. I just thought it was cute that my friend's little brother wanted to watch it with me.


----------



## arbra (Apr 21, 2016)

I have seen the movie, and thought it was very good.  I have only seen it once.


----------



## Invisible again (Apr 21, 2016)

I've seen the movie twice. It was pretty good. 
I loved the part when Yuu gave Ai a bug and she freaked out, oh and that one part where Resetti yelled at Yuu and Alfonso and they ran away from him. xD


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 21, 2016)

I saw the movy only once. The video I watch it wasn't good.


----------



## Hbear (Apr 21, 2016)

I watched half of it and then I stopped. I didn't enjoy it as much as I thought I would...


----------



## Limon (Apr 21, 2016)

I watched it once, it was pretty good.


----------



## leftTBT (Apr 21, 2016)

Never. I didn't even know there was a movie until someone I was talking with brought it up.


----------



## Orieii (Apr 21, 2016)

I've only seen it once... and it was in Japanese TT^TT The reason being is because there were no English dubs released around the time I watched it.


----------



## Leen (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm still finishing it for the first time  I absolutely love it ^-^


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 21, 2016)

I've only seen it in bits and pieces, never the whole thing.  Seems like a super cute movie...


----------



## Chris01 (Apr 22, 2016)

Invisible again said:


> I've seen the movie twice. It was pretty good.
> I loved the part when Yuu gave Ai a bug and she freaked out, oh and that one part where Resetti yelled at Yuu and Alfonso and they ran away from him. xD




thats my favourite bits too, also the bit where she tries to apologize to apollo  for crushing some of his blue roses and he just ignores her, typical apollo


----------



## oevertjes (Apr 22, 2016)

Seen it twice, i love it!


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 22, 2016)

Seen it, not the best movie I've seen...actually I thought it was kinda awful.


----------



## mogyay (Apr 22, 2016)

i've never seen it but i'd like to say i've seen it so i'll watch it sometime, doesn't really look like my cup of tea though


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 22, 2016)

i've seen it once. i liked the part where that guy was about to  drown


----------



## k.k.lucario (Apr 22, 2016)

i believe 3 times
i may watch it again later when im eating my spaghetti


----------



## Chris01 (May 11, 2016)

Hey guys,  been a little while but who else has watched this?


----------



## SummerHime (May 11, 2016)

I knew about it but didn't think of watching it before now actually XD

Is it dubbed/subbed? How long is it? Is it funny? People seem to enjoy it, so I might just check it out 

I do love some of the Youtube cartoon videos people make, some of them are actually very well done ^_^


----------



## Seroja (May 11, 2016)

I've seen the dubbed version once but only like 20 minutes of it. I can't stand the voice actors because the feel was all wrong. I'll watch the full movie if I can find the subbed version.


----------



## Last_bus_home (May 11, 2016)

I love it, I can understand why some people don't but for me, with the music and the characters and the familiar situations it's just so nostalgic!! My mum has also watched half of it, she said it helped her understand why I always have my head stuck in my DS, it helped me share with her something that I otherwise couldn't have. 
My favourite bit is the beginning with the taxi and town hall and nook's cranny and all the music that goes with them! 


Spoiler: spoiler



Also when Margie moves away suddenly, such feels! I think we all know what that does to us!


----------



## TheTangySkitty (May 14, 2016)

10... IIIITSSS SOOOO GOOOOD


----------



## VanillaChase (May 14, 2016)

I've never seen it but I really want to


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 21, 2016)

I have probably watched this movie probably at least two times I believe. I was actually pretty happy when I discovered this. Animal Crossing is a HUUUUUGE part of my life. I really wish they would come out with one for New Leaf! I would love to see Digby and Isabelle animated. It would be super adorable.


----------



## namiieco (May 22, 2016)

I've seen the first 30 minutes of it but I had to go somewhere I think and I totally forgot about it.


----------



## yiffn7 (May 22, 2016)

just once. i really enjoyed it though. i saw an english dubbed version on youtube. it was really cute. i was really hoping theyd make a new one for new leaf but no such luck


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Jun 2, 2016)

I think I've seem it twice. >.> It is a very cute movie and I love the English dubb. Kind of makes me want to collect the villagers from the movie in my game lol


----------



## ThomasTheNerd (Jun 3, 2016)

I've actually never seen it... Do you have any idea where I could watch it?


----------



## Mints (Jun 3, 2016)

never got a chance to see it yet,, i wonder if they would make another movie soon?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThomasTheNerd said:


> I've actually never seen it... Do you have any idea where I could watch it?



here is a fandub of it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYlS2yms8gs
sorry i couldn't find the original ;-((


----------



## pika62221 (Jun 5, 2016)

English, once online. Japanese, since I own the DVD, 17 times so far.


----------



## IWantPeanut (Jun 13, 2016)

I watched it about 3 times when I was a kid but I think I need to rewatch it because it has been years :')


----------



## MayorVillager (Jun 13, 2016)

I've seen it. It was cute, but I wasn't too much of a fan of the weak plot. Also, Yuu and Ai's names form the Japanese word for friendship.


----------



## Dolphishy (Jun 13, 2016)

I've only seen part of it, maybe two thirds or so? The website I was watching it on stopped working partway through, and I haven't had to time/motivation to go and find it again.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 14, 2016)

I've not fully watched it yet, I saw the first half on youtube and ended up completely forgetting abut it and haven't finished watching it yet


----------



## skylucario (Jun 16, 2016)

I had no idea there was an English fandub! (well, I did watch the original before the dub was put on youtube lol)

I loved the part where Resetti yelled at Ai and Yu and where Margie moved away; that one hit close to home.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 16, 2016)

I thought the fan dubbed version was only half dubbed?

I've only watched the original once (but I fell asleep  ) then decided just to wait for a dubbed version.
I might try watching it again


----------



## Penellope (Jun 16, 2016)

I've never seen it I didnt even know there was a movie, time to try and find it! I bet it'll be super cute


----------



## spamurai (Jun 21, 2016)

Penellope said:


> I've never seen it I didnt even know there was a movie, time to try and find it! I bet it'll be super cute



You can get copies on eBay and amazon


----------



## patriceflanders (Jun 21, 2016)

twice


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 21, 2016)

I only watched it once but that was on YouTube and I couldn't find all the parts so I've put it on My Anime List as "plan to watch", considering it's on KissAnime and I plan to watch it soon after I finish some other anime I've got going on. From my memory, it was a good film.


----------

